# Woman Fattening or Force Feeding Men Stories?



## Brainiac

Hello I really like these sort of stories. I have already read: Female Feeder, His Amazon, Secret Fatteners, BILL'S NEW LOOK and The Bitch. Is there more and could you recommend? I really liked Female Feeder, The Bitch and His Amazon stories because woman had total control over man and woman was really fattening man up really good. Woman pampering man because he has eaten really well or giving blow job/sex. Revenge, domina and fattening against own will makes good story. Am I total screw up because I like this sort of fantasy. :blink: Thnaks for reading and sorry spelling erros.


----------



## freebird

He's right. this kinda story is awesome. Shame there isn't more of them. Hint Hint...


----------



## coyote wild

you mean like Introducing Madame Bigger? And the sequel I'm working on: Madame Bigger Strikes Again!

and you might even like my other: A Day in the Life of Aaron Johns

Pretty much all of my BHM stories...


----------



## lizzy

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10651Brainiac, you might want to take a look at my story "Fringe Benefits". Also take a look for Just Desserts, The Right Stuffing and The Final Stuffing Online under "Unique Special Interests. It's part of a series by a friend. I like stories by Big Beautiful Dreamer too, but his are more of self stuffing or with a romantic tone. Hope this helps. If I can think of any others I'll let you know.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

I'm a fan of Force Feeding Stories and Women Fattening it really gets me going I have a Fetish for that sort of stuff


----------



## genoshatterer

i really like that kinda story, though I find it incredibly hard to find a good one.


----------



## Observer

Lizzy, just an FYI, 



> Big Beautiful Dreamer too, but *his* are more of self stuffing or with a romantic tone



Big Beautiful Dreamer is not a guy! Neither of course is Rachel. You three, plus Mollycoddles, are all lady authors - and your ongoing efforts are all much appreciated.


----------



## lizzy

I had no idea. Probably because one of the first stories I ever read by her was written in first person with a guy. Still..love her stories. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cammy

I enjoy erotic stories with the man growing larger, too. I wish there were more of these - XWG. But somehow when I compose, I always end up writing in a BBW with large breasts, as well. :eat2:


----------



## lizzy

cammy said:


> I enjoy erotic stories with the man growing larger, too. I wish there were more of these - XWG. But somehow when I compose, I always end up writing in a BBW with large breasts, as well. :eat2:



Yes, I've been doing that lately as well. But, my new story (which hopefully will be posted sometime this week) is about a BHM and his culinary adventures. :eat1:


----------



## zonker

Observer said:


> Lizzy, just an FYI,
> 
> 
> 
> Big Beautiful Dreamer is not a guy! Neither of course is Rachel. You three, plus Mollycoddles, are all lady authors - and your ongoing efforts are all much appreciated.



Lizzy, Cammy, BBD, Rachel, Charissa are all great writers in this field of fattening up men! I think the female perspective they bring, their insight, makes their stories so enjoyable. 

Cheers, ladies! We appreciate you very much!


----------



## lizzy

Thanks, Zonker. :kiss2:


----------



## rachel

Observer said:


> Big Beautiful Dreamer is not a guy! Neither of course is Rachel. You three, plus Mollycoddles, are all lady authors - and your ongoing efforts are all much appreciated.



Thanks.  I wish I wrote more, but I don't want to fall into the trap of writing the same story over and over again. I tend to only write new stuff (for the public) when I have a reasonably new plot twist to go with.

(And yah, I know, there are only so many ways one can write "they met, they went for dinner, he ate way too much and she rolled him home" but I will keep trying. )

rachel


----------



## Tad

cammy said:


> I enjoy erotic stories with the man growing larger, too. I wish there were more of these - XWG. But somehow when I compose, I always end up writing in a BBW with large breasts, as well. :eat2:



Just curious about whether you've figured out why? Is this a you representative that you want in the story, so you can more directly apprecitae the guys gain? Or is this something that you think the guys will appreciate? Or you also appreciate buxom BBW? Something else????

I'm wondering because I have struggled when writing to have variety in characters, and I do tend to have certain 'types' show up frequently (at least in the initial drafts). What bugs me is that with at least a few of the types I've not quite figured out why I keep including them. I've not put a lot of thought into it, but I was wondering if anyone else's experiences would help me figure out my own--I guess I'm just being mentally lazy :doh: 

Not that your stories aren't enjoyable as they are, by the way  

-Ed


----------

